# ISPConfig keine verbindung zu openvz



## etron770 (27. Mai 2014)

Debian Wheezy

Irgendwie legt IspConfig keine Container an und sieht auch keine mit vzctl angelegten Container (das ging glaube ich oder? )

Mit vzctl funktioniert das System die Container laufen und sind erreichbar

Das web-Interface von Ispconfig läuft ansonsten ohne Fehler, aufgesetztz wie gehabt bei anderen (squeeze) Installationen (denke ich ... )
Grundsystem nach
Installing And Using OpenVZ On Debian Wheezy (AMD64) - Page 2 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2014)

Die häufigste Ursache ist dass der name der vm image Datei für die Basisinstallation falsch ist bzw. das image nicht existiert.

Du kannst das so debuggen:

Debugging of ISPConfig 3 server actions in case of a failure « FAQforge


----------



## etron770 (27. Mai 2014)

erster Aufruf von 

```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
27.05.2014-14:32 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
27.05.2014-14:32 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```
Eingeben der Vserverdaten ID 205  in ISPconfig (die Tabelle openvz_vm  ist leer)
dann kommt:
	
	



```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
27.05.2014-14:40 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
/usr/sbin/vzctl
stat(/vz/root/101): No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/vzctl
/usr/bin/fail2ban-client
/sbin/iptables
/sbin/ip6tables
27.05.2014-14:40 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```
in /etc/vz/conf wird  101.conf und 205.conf angelegt 

vzlist zeigt:
	
	



```
vzlist -a
stat(/vz/root/101): No such file or directory
      CTID      NPROC STATUS    IP_ADDR         HOSTNAME
       101          - stopped   88.198.1.189    vserver3.three-greens.de
       305         64 running   88.198.1.189    vserver2.three-greens.de
```
 select veid from openvz_vm where 1 ergibt nur die 205


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2014)

Be dem log output scheint keine erstellung einer neuen vm dabei zu sein. Bitte server.sh cronjob auskommentieren, dann neue vm erstellen in ispconfig und dann server.sh auf der shell aufrufen und ausgabe posten.


----------



## etron770 (27. Mai 2014)

sieht nach ploop Problem aus


```
/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Found 1 changes, starting update process.
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Calling function 'vm_insert' from plugin 'openvz_plugin' raised by event 'openvz_vm_insert'.
mke2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
Error in reread_part (ploop.c:1096): BLKRRPART /dev/ploop38376: Device or resource busy
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Create OpenVZ VM: vzctl create 101 --ostemplate debian-7.0-amd64-minimal
Error: required UB parameter swappages not set
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Starting OpenVZ VM: vzctl start 101
Error: required UB parameter (swap) not set
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Processed datalog_id 77
27.05.2014-16:19 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```


----------



## etron770 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich habe den Host nochmal neu aufgesetzt, weil ich nicht mehr wusste was ich alles ausprobiert habe. Inzwischen läuft er mit allen Containern aber 
IspConfig nimmt beim neu installieren immer noch die 101, nicht das was ich eingegeben habe und bringt die gleiche Fehlermeldung

Ist nicht so schlimm zum verwalten habe ich die Konsole und zum Start und Stop der Container über das Web gibt es andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## etron770 (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Till das ganze nochmal ....
ich habe es nochmal auf einem anderen Server versucht irgendetwas ist falsch.
Um mal einen definierten Weg zu ghen:
Neue installation von debian wheezy minimal update upgrade
Abischern mit ssh key
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-wheezy-amd64-p2
danach
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-wheezy-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p3 ohne mailsystem, spamfilter ftp DNS Vlogger, Webalizer, And AWstats
Sollte es dann funktionieren?

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/
mom sorry debug war aus ->
Cached OS template /var/lib/vz/template/cache/debian-minimal-x86.tar[.gz|.bz2|.xz] not found


----------



## etron770 (21. Okt. 2014)

Gelöst
Wenn ich das richtig sehe muss das Template
nicht vorhanden sein nur muss der Name bei "OpenVZ OSTemplate"stimmen?

```
21.10.2014-17:49 - DEBUG - Calling function 'vm_insert' from plugin 'openvz_plugin' raised by event 'openvz_vm_insert'.
--2014-10-21 17:49:33--  http://download.openvz.org/template/precreated/debian-7.0-x86_64-minimal.tar.gz
Resolving download.openvz.org (download.openvz.org)... 2620:e6::104:11, 199.115.104.11
Connecting to download.openvz.org (download.openvz.org)|2620:e6::104:11|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 88129692 (84M) [application/x-gzip]
Saving to: `/var/lib/vz/template/cache/debian-7.0-x86_64-minimal.tar.gz'
```


----------

